# 308 deer hunters!



## GONoob (Aug 2, 2012)

What factory loads do you use? I have Tikka t3 lite and wondering what would shoot well out of it.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Aug 2, 2012)

I have used the Federal Prem 165grn, I cannot remember if it's a Sierra or Nosler bullet, very accurate & deadly. Also, for woods hunting out of my Browning BLR the Remington Cor-Lok, 180 grn round nose drops deer in their tracks every time. Even thought I have not killed with it, I have sighted-in guns for friends w/ the Federal Fusion & have been very impressed w/ the groups & price. 

Buy a few boxes from different makers & let the gun decide.

Good Luck.


----------



## fishtail (Aug 2, 2012)

Remington Express 150gr PSP Core-Lokt.
Like them so well, I'm reloading the same.


----------



## jrc 2323 (Aug 2, 2012)

168 gr winchester supprems


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Aug 3, 2012)

fishtail said:


> Remington Express 150gr PSP Core-Lokt.
> Like them so well, I'm reloading the same.



This. Killed a doe with this same round at 325 yds last year.


----------



## chunt115 (Aug 3, 2012)

I shoot an older model Savage 110 it loves the 180 Core-Lokts. Not much luck with federals, other than the 180 Fusions.    150 gr federals come apart to quick or just pass through without expanding.  Shot a doe in the head with the 150 gr vital shocks.  went through the left eye and came out of the right.  Just knocked both eyes out, had to shoot her again to kill her. I won't shoot the federals or take another  head shot. Di the same thing to another doe with the core-lokts.  Went in the left eye and took the right side of her head off.   Can't afford to shoot hornady's.  The 150 gr Rem Core-lokt work good, but the 180's are the best.  Hits hard even out past 150 + yds.  I bought some Monarch1 50 gr round nose soft points from Academy last year.  It performed great. Shot a buck with them and it destroyed everything in his chest and thought I was going to have to get rid of the shoulder it went in.  Would have left a big hole for a blood trail but he didn't have a chance to run.    Shot a doe with them it went through a 3" sapling (couldn't see through the scope)bullet traveled about 25 yds and broke her back. For $11 a box you can't beat them.


----------



## davis211 (Aug 3, 2012)

My 14 yr old has a T3 Lite - due to having no time to load last yr, I used 150 gr. Win Silvertips (not polymer).  These were great and grouped 1" - nice exits as well.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Aug 3, 2012)

I have a couple of .308's.

Weatherby SUB MOA likes 150 grain Hornadys

Winchester 100 likes 150 grain Winchester Premiums with the Sierra Game Kings

I prefer 150 grain bullets for the .308.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 3, 2012)

*308 hunters*

My T-3 in 7mag prefers heavier bullets.....

I hand load Sierra 160gr hpbt @ 2950+- and it shoots dime sized groups at 100 yds.....

Most guys I know that have Sako rifles seem to have better luck with heavier bullets in their calibers...

Mine might do a bit better if I used better targets with
more precise aiming points..


----------



## Nastytater (Aug 3, 2012)

My Dad has used Winchester 180 gr silver tips for years. Never had a problem with hitting the deer,but have had problems with meat being destroyed. I personally load the 180 gr remington Core loks and have tried the 170 gr sierra 30-30 flat points in my 30-06. It loves em with an 80% max load. I may hunt with either this year,my rifle is dialed in with both to 100 yards. Dime size worthiness.


----------



## shoot2grill (Aug 5, 2012)

I think ive tried them all over 20 years of hunting with 308 ,my favorite round is federal 165 gr. Fusions ...extreamly accurate and deadly,always complete pass throughs. Some people dont like for bullets to exit,but when you bust through both front shoulders he'll drop like a ton of bricks.


----------



## dawg4028 (Aug 5, 2012)

165 fusion


----------



## germag (Aug 5, 2012)

I also have a Tikka T3 Lite that I hunt with in .308. I use Hornady Custom 150 gr SST and I get unbelievable results from them...I consistently get groups like the one in 7mag Hunter's photo. I'm not even going to bother trying to work up a handload...no point in it. I bought up all of that lot that I could find, about 300 rounds, and I imagine it will last me the rest of my life. The only thing I do with it is hunt and check zero periodically...that rifle probably gets fired 10-15 rounds a year.


----------



## DrewDennis (Aug 6, 2012)

Savage 110 with 180g Core-lokt...Never let me down!


----------



## Big Doe Down (Aug 6, 2012)

150gr Hornady SST's and nothing else. I own the exact same gun.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Aug 6, 2012)

Another vote for 150 grain Hornady SSTs. They can make some coyote ugly in a jiffy!


----------



## Wild Turkey (Aug 6, 2012)

Hornady sst's or hand loaded grand slams. Both great bullets.


----------



## shaun cichols (Aug 6, 2012)

150 gr corelokt


----------



## goastinstructor (Aug 11, 2012)

Hornady customs are my choice but honestly its a .308 so as long as you go name brand you aren't gonna go wrong see what she likes and feed her the ammo she wants


----------



## Bam Bam (Aug 11, 2012)

Winchester Super X Power Max Bonded 150 gr.


----------



## GONoob (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for all the great responses!


----------



## DeepweR (Aug 11, 2012)

jrc 2323 said:


> 168 gr winchester supprems



these in ballistic tips are awesome for deer.


----------



## southwestslayer (Aug 15, 2012)

my dad has a 308 tikka t3 lite and it likes the federal blue box 150gr he killed an 8 point at 317 yards last year


----------



## JDBrown (Aug 15, 2012)

I shoot 165 grn precision plus ballistic tips from Ga arms. I don't recall a deer going 30 yards, most drop almost in their tracks.


----------



## Inthegarge (Aug 15, 2012)

I have a Tikka Lite in .308 and shoot Winchester Power Max 168gr  HPBT................Never lost a deer with this combo..


----------



## BBowman (Aug 16, 2012)

I shoot the Hornady SST 150gr. in my Browning Xbolt.  I get awesome groupings and the hogs/deer really hate it.  Most every critter is DRT when they get hit with this combo.


----------



## Russdaddy (Aug 16, 2012)

fishtail said:


> remington express 150gr psp core-lokt.
> Like them so well, i'm reloading the same.



x2 .....


----------

